# Did someone say unlocked bootloader?



## zach.discgolf (Oct 3, 2011)

Are we going to be able to somehow benefit from this? http://androidcommunity.com/motorola-offers-bootloader-unlocked-razr-xt910-developer-edition-20120130/
They say it will be coming to America, pretty steep price of $660
If Verizon are the ones holding Motorola back from supplying us with unlocks, maybe this is their way of giving it to us, without actually giving it to us, or they are just shafting the Motorola community.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

If we're lucky devs might be able to flash the new boot loader to a regular razr... hopefully its not the same as the ones that have been going around lately...


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

its good but not as good as you think.

No warranties. Granted we did unlock it but if your order it and it is DOA them tough luck is what their saying.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Htcdev is on the right direction. Moto is on the right track but taking it the wrong other ways. Lol. Hopefully it gets better as time goes by

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

It is the same ones. It's a hardware switch. We're SOL.


----------

